# Please help, goldfish dying since I used Daphnia to clear algae bloom



## Lesleyespringers (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I really hope someone can help me.

I had a severe problem with green water in my 110L fish tank, so I did a bit of hunting on the web and found a site that recommended that the best way was to use Daphnia to clear the Algae bloom, I did this on Tuesday and since then I have lost 4 healthy Goldfish.

I have also been doing weekly 25% water changes but to no avail, the water is still green but getting better.

I only have two remaining fish and really want to save them. I am really new to fishkeeping so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for reading, Lesley


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Green water doesn't kill a fish on it's own, by adding daphnia you basically added a source of live food, but also an extra source of ammonia. 

Have you tested your water and what are your parameters for:

Ammonia 
Nitrite
Nitrate? 

Algae grows more with higher Nitrate, but apart from that while it is unsightly it shouldn't cause harm to fish, in fact the goldfish will graze on it to some extent.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

It's also possible that an infection was introduced to the tank along with the water that the daphnia came in (hence why I never recommend feeding shop-bought live food; better to breed your own if possible, or use frozen rather than live daphnia etc, though I realise in your case you wanted live daphnia for a particular reason).

Did your goldfish show any particular symptoms?

Also, as catpud said, the first thing to do when you have problems is test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Are they common or fancy goldfish? Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but your tank is a little small for 2 fancy goldfish, and definitely too small for 6. If they're commons, they need even more space, and should ideally be in a pond.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

As the others have said: Tank too small, too many goldfish in said too small tank, and live daphnia contribute to ammonia load (they are high protein and thus produce more ammonia) as well as introducing potential pathogens to the water. 

I have to say, every single time I have added live food I have lost a fish. It is recommended to at least sieve and rinse (in tap water) any live foods, and the water that they come in be discarded.

The remedy is firstly to test your water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate (the nitrate levels will indicate a source of the algal bloom) using a suitable water testing kit (e.g. the API freshwater Master test kit). 

Scrape all glass and surfaces in the aquarium with one of those in-tank scrapers, then perform a 50% water change (replace with pre-treated water) and checking filter media for clogging (squeeze clogged filter pads in the old water removed, NOT in tap water!) use Seachem Prime to treat new tap water and use a higher dose if nitrite or ammonia present (anything above zero for those two is toxic). 

Check filter is working properly! 

Add extra aeration by providing surface disruption (does your filter have a venturi valve/spray bar?). 

Ensure tank is not receiving too much natural light - sunlight on the tank will cause excessive algal growth. If tank is in a sunny room then close curtains when sun coming through window. Consider using black paper to reduce sunlight. 

Turn off all aquarium lighting. 

Reduce feeding of fish - starve for a couple of days then reduce feeding as much as possible (goldfish don't need feeding every day).

Hope that helps. Let us know what your water test readings are.


----------

